# PA Campground suggestion



## ellen (Jun 5, 2008)

I am looking for a family friendly campground that offers wooded sites, waterfront would be nice, activities for kids and clean bathrooms. In the Northeast PA area. Any suggestions ?


----------



## mummichog (Mar 29, 2011)

Tobyhana State Park, Tobyhana PA has sites right on the lake. NO organised activites for the kids. But there is a swimming beach, fishing is allowed, they rent canoes (or you can bring your own), hiking trails, volleyball courts. Maybe your kids can invent their own activities.


----------

